# Riding along in my automobile!



## User67 (Sep 18, 2009)

A few quick pics on my way to work.....

All MAC unless otherwise stated~

Face: 
Fix Fluid
Studio Finish concealer
Blot powder
Matte bronze
Blushbaby 

Eyes:
Photo Realism palette
Blance type e/s
Texture e/s
Typographic e/s
Black Black Chromaline
Tealo e/l
Ardell #118 lashes

Lips:
Soar l/l
Blankety l/s
Sugarrimmed l/g























Oh & we took my daughter to see Disney On Ice last night, I didn't get any closed eye shots. But, I am posting anyway because I really loved my make-up!

Face:
Same as above.

Eyes:
Blace Type e/s
Soft Brown e/s
Copperplate e/s
Delft p/p
Contrast e/s
Vanilla pigment
Typographic e/s
Black Black Chromaline
Smolder e/l
Ardell #107 lashes

Lips: Soar l/l
Myth l/s
Luminary l/g


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, you look great. This is probably my favourite look from you


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think this is my 100% favorite look that you have done...you look sooooo Gorgeous !!!! I mean I scrolled up like 3-4 times


----------



## fintia (Sep 18, 2009)

very pretty!!


----------



## lexfunk (Sep 18, 2009)

You are absolutely gorgeous and your daughter is precious.  Your skin is flawless-- what is your skin care regimen?


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 18, 2009)

absolutely gorgerous.... and this is just your daughter. I love the makeup, it is amazing.  I always like your looks.


----------



## emmaleejane (Sep 18, 2009)

Love it! I need that eyeliner and your blending skills! So so so pretty on you and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## omgjkjklolz (Sep 18, 2009)

You're daughter is too cute! Both of those looks are flawless, and I really love your lip combos


----------



## littlelight (Sep 18, 2009)

wow! this looks amazing!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 18, 2009)

Love the makeup and your daughter looks adorable!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2009)

the lip combo in the first look is magic.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous look!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous as always, and I'd KILL for that MAC choker!!! *swoon*


----------



## nongoma (Sep 19, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 19, 2009)

amazing looks!!! i love the first one SO much... i think it's my favorite look from you, which is saying a lot because every single one of your looks is so freakin' good.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## tdm (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love your brows and lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Does your daughter sit and watch you do your makeup?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 19, 2009)

is not fair that you are this gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so so so jealouss!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 19, 2009)

aww ur daughter is so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the looks! cute MAC choker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did they give that to u?


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 19, 2009)

Absolutely fab and your daughter is so pretty!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 19, 2009)

Everything about you is flawless.  Love it!  Your daughter is so cute too!


----------



## User67 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexfunk* 

 
_You are absolutely gorgeous and your daughter is precious.  Your skin is flawless-- what is your skin care regimen?_

 
Thanks! I don't do a whole lot to my skin. I just make sure to take off all my make-up at night, I use Ponds cold cream & MAC Green Gel Cleanser. And I am sure to exfoliate once a week, I use MAC Microfine Skin Refinsher. I don't use a lot of moisturizer because my skin is really oily & I try to remember to put on wrinkle cream at night, but I usually forget lol. That's about it!


----------



## User67 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_Gorgeous! I love your brows and lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Does your daughter sit and watch you do your makeup?_

 
Yes, she does & she won't leave the house until I put little lipgloss on her lol!


----------



## User67 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_aww ur daughter is so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the looks! cute MAC choker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did they give that to u?_

 
Yes, it was our Christmas gift last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 20, 2009)

loving the lips hunny


----------



## awilda429 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 20, 2009)

I always love your lip colors! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 20, 2009)

Another great FOTD!!!


----------



## User67 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_I always love your lip colors! What kind of camera do you use?_

 
Sony Cybershot, I love it!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm campaigning for a turorial of both looks... especially the first one!



all in favor, sign below.... LOL


----------



## NancyNosrati (Sep 21, 2009)

very pretty look. I love your brow shape!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 14, 2009)

You are beautiful, the work is awesome great blending.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 14, 2009)

Look lovely, you and the daughter.


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 15, 2009)

love both looks!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the eyes!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 15, 2009)

Omg! Absolutely gorgeous!!! My favorite look of all I've seen from you. Flawless as always. Your daughter is so cute!!! She remembers me of my favorite and most loved doll.


----------



## Iya (Nov 16, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## WhippedCrm (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG u look so gorgeous!!!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG u look so gorgeous!!! your MU skills are amazing


----------



## moonlit (Nov 16, 2009)

you are SOOOOOOOOOOOO beautiful!!!!!!!!!! WOW and your makeup is flawless!!!


----------



## User67 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 16, 2009)

looks so beautiful!


----------



## gaia61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I'm campaigning for a turorial of both looks... especially the first one!



all in favor, sign below.... LOL_

 
ditto - and if not a tutorial at least give me color placement - please???

I love your looks - so beautiful!


----------



## fintia (Nov 17, 2009)

very pretty!!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Nov 17, 2009)

great looks, very pretty


----------



## bgajon (Nov 17, 2009)

WOMAN YOU ALWAYS LOOK FLAWLESS!! I'm in awe of your talent, gorgeous!!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 17, 2009)

omg. i LOVE this first look!!!! definately one of my favorites! I think you should do a tutorial on it for sure!


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow! You look amazing, LOVE the way the liner on the bottom makes your eyes pop


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 18, 2009)

Definitely a yummy mummy!


----------



## randeezi00 (Nov 18, 2009)

Your makeup is never less than flawless, pretty look!

P.S You give me a serious case of brow envy.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 18, 2009)

sigh... can you get more amazing...


----------



## lvgz (Nov 19, 2009)

i love this look! how did you get the light colors in the quad to show up in the first look? im nc35 and cannot get the light green to show up for the life of me..


----------



## User67 (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_i love this look! how did you get the light colors in the quad to show up in the first look? im nc35 and cannot get the light green to show up for the life of me.._

 
I have the same problem, you just have to really pack it on


----------



## mely (Nov 19, 2009)

So beautiful! Love everything about this.


----------



## flikka (Nov 20, 2009)

*





      Honestly, i've been admiring your skills while in lurkmode for a while and you're always fab! i wish you had a blog because honestly most of my mac l/s & l/l were purchased because you rocked them on your fotds and i just HAD to get them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your makeup app is amazing and you're beautiful! sheesh do i sound like a stan or what?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Nov 21, 2009)

Flawless skin and I love love your eyebrows!


----------



## User67 (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flikka* 

 
_*





      Honestly, i've been admiring your skills while in lurkmode for a while and you're always fab! i wish you had a blog because honestly most of my mac l/s & l/l were purchased because you rocked them on your fotds and i just HAD to get them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your makeup app is amazing and you're beautiful! sheesh do i sound like a stan or what?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Awww, thank you so much! That is so sweet of you to say


----------



## jeanna (Nov 22, 2009)

hot! love your looks, especially the lip colors! i'm buying soar l/l because of you


----------

